# Attitude seeds Nirvana's Northern Lights



## mountain man (May 14, 2012)

Big order from attitude was perfect, except for the Northern Lights by Nirvana. All other seeds germinated fine and went into soil and sprouted without a glitch. The Northern Lights did NOTHING ! Zero.....         I am trying to get them to fix this, but not too sure they will comply.  Attitude passes the buck too. NOT a happy camper !  If Nirvana will not stand behind their product and make this right. NEVER, buy Nirvana seeds !!!!!!!  Or support Attitude seeds........


----------



## Menimeth (May 14, 2012)

Wow, I was thinking about ordering the Nirvana Northen Lights from the Attitude for my wife, and though she really wanted that strain, I think I will wait for awhile before I think about it again. I got the Nirvana wounder woman and bubblisious from the attitude and they both have popped every seed. It aint right man, and I hope they make it right for you at Nirvana, or the Attitude. the best of luck Mountain Man, we will ask the MJ gods to look on you with favor, and grant you your request.


----------



## mountain man (May 14, 2012)

Thanks guy !!  I will bad vibe them for the rest of my time if they don't !  When you buy something, you expect it to work. These seed dealers are making some serious coin......


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2012)

From what I have been reading Nirvana seeds are not worth buying.. They have went way down hill from their glory days. I think it where they have their seeds now made in spain by a mass seed breeder


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (May 14, 2012)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> From what I have been reading Nirvana seeds are not worth buying.. They have went way down hill from their glory days. I think it where they have their seeds now made in spain by a mass seed breeder


I believe you are correct. Its all about how quick they can turn over a buck now. 
I was reading someplace not long back that had tested one of their white strains. Dont know if it was White Rhino or Widow or something else. But the highest tested thc level they got from all the plants tested was 12%. 

Should have bookmarked the page. But at the time I thought it could be a bashing page just to rip them. But the more Ive read lately. The more Im thinking there could be something to it. And any quality is suffering because of it. 

Kinda like Jaguar. Once they started really mass producing cars, quality suffered. Using bits and pieces off cheap fords to try in get a good turnover. Then after losing 900million dollars, Ford dumping them, and about to shut the doors they figured. "Oh. Maybe people wanted the quality afterall." And now boom, doing well again.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2012)

Well we could end the debate and do a group grow. Buy a 5 pack of same strain and go at it and see how they fair...I think it's the least we could do to reduce the variables and see what's really happening. :confused2: Not defending or bashing them, just thought maybe a group "Group Nirvana Quality Control Grow" may be worth it...


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2012)

Why should we spend a couple hundred $$ to prove a company's honor when they quit sponcering our site?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2012)

It looks like Nirvana is still sponsoring the site. Isn't that their banner up there?


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 14, 2012)

My bad I was thinking about Attitudes.


----------



## pcduck (May 14, 2012)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> Well we could end the debate and do a goup grow. Buy a 5 pack of same strain and go at it and she how they fair...I think it's the least we could do to reduce the variables and see what's really happening. :confused2: Not defending or bashing them, just thought maybe a group "Group Nirvana Quality Control Grow" may be worth it...




I ran a couple of their strains a few years back(A.I. and Blueberry) and both were below par. The A.I. would not get you high no matter how hard you tried and the blueberry was not much better. Some buzz no taste.


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 14, 2012)

HMMM, OK...snow white was good but nothin better then i had b4, as per your experience...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 14, 2012)

Guess that why i like stayin borin pilgrems. Be findin a nice strain does all I needs it to and then just make me own seeds when it be time but that wont be for some ways down trail yet got ton of seed not enough days left in me life to plantem all. Will will them to the chittlins no doubt. Feels for yual though truly do.

BWD


----------



## mountain man (May 14, 2012)

I am through with Attitude Seeds and Nirvana. Don't spend a dime on them!!  Selling dead seeds for big bucks is just wrong. Bad Mojo to both money hungry scammers is what i say. They will see what greed does for you. It always bites you in the arse in the end.


----------



## drfting07 (May 15, 2012)

i like attitude, and i dont know of any other place i would order seeds. If you buy good genetics from a good breeder, than you wont have a problem. The mistake was buying nirvana seeds to begin with, IMO. Sorry it didnt work out for you MM. 

So if i dont go to attitude, or the nirvana seed site, where do i go?


----------



## mountain man (May 15, 2012)

Attitude seeds passed the buck, saying" we don't deal with returns, you will need to contact the breeder". Nirvana seeds says, "all concerns about our products are handled by a separate entity". Go to xxx.weedportal and register. Then, you can make your requests or concerns. 
  So, it will dwindle off into ether & nothing ever be corrected. They are in Spain. Great..........
     BUY  USA !!!!!!!!


----------



## Menimeth (May 15, 2012)

So what is a good breeder on the Attitude to purchase seed from? Or is it hit and miss until you find one you like?


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 15, 2012)

I've used THSeeds, they're reliable, I've used SweetSeeds, they're more then reliable, I've popped a handul of Nirvana beans and they're relia...er...wait. So far I've only popped a few handful of commercial seed, I'm more used to bloomin' out clone-onlys...but yeah, all of Nirvana's popped for me when I used them but I didi'nt really grow too many...


----------



## mountain man (May 16, 2012)

HI there

I truly am sorry to hear about your bad luck with this company. Unfortunately, we cannot provide customer service for seeds sold through a third-party website. As Nirvana's online sales department, we have nothing to do with wholesale, and cannot guarantee the quality of seeds not bought directly from us. Attitude Seedbank handles their own stock unfortunately.

I am very sorry I couldn't be of more help and wish you all the best for your future grows!

Please consider ordering straight from the source in future. We would welcome your business! To order, visit www.nirvanashop.com . Should you decide to open an account with us, do let me know! I'd be happy to add some Points to your account to get you started. If that sounds good to you, just let me know the e-mail address you signed up with and I will add 750 Points to your account. The Points can be redeemed against future purchases at a rate of &#8364;0.01 per point.

    What a complete joke !!  MM


----------



## mountain man (May 16, 2012)

Hi there



I am sorry you are dissatisfied with your souvenirs, but as you are aware we

sell these solely for souvenir and storage purposes and we cannot reply to

certain emails in conflict with this.



However you can send back any dissatisfactory items and packaging back to us to

forward to the breeder you are unhappy with to inspect with a view to a replacement or contact the breeder directly with your query.



Many Thanks and I thank you in advance for understanding we do not process

claims in the UK.

Many Thanks,
Jodie - The Attitude

*Please note that we sell our seeds for souvenir purposes only and for no other intended use*


  Ok, i am finished with seed guys. I have the holy grail anyway........


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 16, 2012)

Yup most people only burp shat when there mouth is full of it!

BWD


----------



## mountain man (May 17, 2012)

Attitude seeds is horrible !!!   Nirvana Seeds has non viable seeds for sale !!  Don't buy from either of these places !!

                    BUY USA !!


----------



## Roddy (May 17, 2012)

Guess I'll have to disagree with at least part of your comment, I have no experience so far with Nirvana, Though! I am completely satisfied with Attitude, always did me right!


----------



## Roddy (May 17, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> HI there
> 
> I truly am sorry to hear about your bad luck with this company. Unfortunately, we cannot provide customer service for seeds sold through a third-party website. As Nirvana's online sales department, we have nothing to do with wholesale, and cannot guarantee the quality of seeds not bought directly from us. Attitude Seedbank handles their own stock unfortunately.
> 
> ...




While I would have actually sent a free "promo" pack of seeds out to make the customer happy, I can see their side exactly as the reply states...you didn't buy from them. They did try to at least give you a little back even though not their problem, though....


----------



## Roddy (May 17, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She's telling you nicely to please read their terms of service, you are putting them at risk when talking about growing. Although you did this, she was still more than willing to help you, you merely need return product for replacement....should the breeder deem that proper (which they likely will if they want to keep customers). Not sure if you misunderstood this reply or what, but it looks like she's being helpful?


----------



## drfting07 (May 17, 2012)

:yeahthat:


----------



## drfting07 (May 17, 2012)

It seems mountain man jumps ship alot. This happened with NV's soil mix too. Im an extremely happy customer with attitude. You dont need to bash these people. Its what comes with the territory.


----------



## superdaddy6 (May 17, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Big order from attitude was perfect, except for the Northern Lights by Nirvana. All other seeds germinated fine and went into soil and sprouted without a glitch. The Northern Lights did NOTHING ! Zero.....         I am trying to get them to fix this, but not too sure they will comply.  Attitude passes the buck too. NOT a happy camper !  If Nirvana will not stand behind their product and make this right. NEVER, buy Nirvana seeds !!!!!!!  Or support Attitude seeds........


just my two cents,but your beef is with attitude seeds thats who you placed your order with.you dont know how long they had that bach of northern lights seeds from nirvana,i have allways used nirvana seeds and had one probelm.in 3 years and with next odere got a free 5pack,of fem seeds.the fact that attitude is trying to pass the buck,say it all.i,am just saying/dont knock nirvana try them first.instade of going to someone eilles and getting there product and its not what you expected,go to them and get it they do stand by there seeds....


----------



## superdaddy6 (May 17, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Attitude seeds is horrible !!!   Nirvana Seeds has non viable seeds for sale !!  Don't buy from either of these places !!
> 
> BUY USA !!


i have over 20 strains from nirvana seeds.all viable,some i got 1 year ago,and still good.when buying from seedbanks you dont know how long they had the seeds.so cut out the middle man(attitude seeds)and go to the scorce,nirvana,they stand by there product.i,am just saying......


----------



## Roddy (May 17, 2012)

People might remember ATTITUDE distributes seeds from the breeder....not like they make their own. Seeds not producing look bad for the breeder, regardless where you get them from. As the reply from ATTITUDE stated, they are HAPPY to convey your complaint to the breeder for consideration....which is policy.

*just my two cents,but your beef is with attitude seeds*

There should be no beef at all, just follow the replied instructions and be happy....


----------



## mountain man (May 17, 2012)

drfting07 said:
			
		

> It seems mountain man jumps ship alot. This happened with NV's soil mix too. Im an extremely happy customer with attitude. You dont need to bash these people. Its what comes with the territory.



 I only reported how NV's mix DID NOT work for me. Did i sink your battleship Drifting07 ?  ohhhhhhh......   Too darn bad !
  I have had several orders that were great from Attitude. This one sucked.
                  BUY   USA  !!!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 17, 2012)

If there was anywhere in the US that I could get the seeds I want, I would be buying USA.....however, there is not.

I had good germination on the seeds I got from Nirvana, even the old ones.  The seeds I get from Attitude come in the breeder packs.  They get them out fast and I have never had any problems with any order from Attitude.

I don't know of any seed company anywhere that will resend seeds because of non-germination.


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 17, 2012)

*MM this is a crappy sit..
but you cant blame nirvan nor can you blame the tude.. 
its one of those things...

what sux the most is they didnt toss you a bone or anything..
but like its been stated b4 it kinda comes with the game..
personally i have not bought from nirvan in 3 yrs.. nor do i pllan too again.. ive heard way to many things going wrong with there ship..\

i do order from the tude and i am a happy customer.. ive only had one screw up with them and they replaced my order.. even though only 1 strain didnt pop they sent me my 10 pack an the rest of the seeds i ordered all cuz i told em i was scared to try the rest... 

they emailed me saying toss em and we will ship you a new shipment...
best of luck brother..
LH*


----------



## Kushluvr (May 17, 2012)

attitude rules..........enough said! wanna skip this, then do your own breeding and quit the crying!


----------



## mountain man (May 17, 2012)

I will, i truly have no need for seeds.   And NV's soil mix STILL doesn't work!  HA !!


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 17, 2012)

Kushluvr said:
			
		

> attitude rules..........enough said! wanna skip this, then do your own breeding and quit the crying!


 
I feel yur tention friend hope yur fire at night flickerin ease a bit of that level not needed. Much luck yur trail friend.

BWD


----------



## mountain man (May 18, 2012)

We guarantee the quality of our products. Please give a post address and I will send you replacements.
Thanks and kind regards,

Buddy
Manager

Sint Antoniesbreestraat 14
1011 HB Amsterdam
The Netherlands
Tel: +31 (0)20 627 51 13
Fax: +31 (0)20 627 13 61

  I KNEW SOMEONE WOULD COME AROUND AND STAND BEHIND THEiR PRODUCT !!!       YAY FOR NIRVANA !!!


----------



## LEFTHAND (May 18, 2012)

*right on MM 
glad to hear you got some service...
ive never had a prob when  it comes to "crap" like that..
rock on and play safe MM...

LH*


----------



## mountain man (May 19, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> If there was anywhere in the US that I could get the seeds I want, I would be buying USA.....however, there is not.
> 
> I had good germination on the seeds I got from Nirvana, even the old ones.  The seeds I get from Attitude come in the breeder packs.  They get them out fast and I have never had any problems with any order from Attitude.
> 
> I don't know of any seed company anywhere that will resend seeds because of non-germination.


  Well to start with, there are MANY seed breeders here in the USA. As a matter of fact, we lead the pack in quality high test marijuana seeds.  I too have had good orders from Attitude and Nirvana. And, Nirvana HAS SENT new seeds to me for THEIR folly. So, i guess there  ARE seed company's who will replace seeds for non-germination.   There.....


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 19, 2012)

I am asking _where_ to find quality seeds in the US?  

And Nirvana is sending you new seeds not knowing whose folly it is.  I am glad that you are getting more seeds.


----------



## Roddy (May 19, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> *Well to start with, there are MANY seed breeders here in the USA. As a matter of fact, we lead the pack in quality high test marijuana seeds. * I too have had good orders from Attitude and Nirvana. And, Nirvana HAS SENT new seeds to me for THEIR folly. So, i guess there  ARE seed company's who will replace seeds for non-germination.   There.....



Care to name a few, so we can check them out?

So...you bought from Attitude, you complained to them and they offered to help, yet you still felt the need to complain to Nirvana? :confused2:


----------



## drfting07 (May 19, 2012)

:yeahthat: yes please, ide like to know also.......

Edit: Oh, and im not in washington MM, or the west coast for that matter.


----------



## mountain man (May 20, 2012)

Roddy said:
			
		

> Care to name a few, so we can check them out?
> 
> So...you bought from Attitude, you complained to them and they offered to help, yet you still felt the need to complain to Nirvana? :confused2:


 Attitude sent me to Nirvana. They did nothing..........


----------



## Roddy (May 20, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Hi there
> 
> 
> 
> ...



As I said before, they offered to help even though you talked about growing...or did I miss something?


----------



## DiamondJim420 (May 20, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Big order from attitude was perfect, except for the Northern Lights by Nirvana. All other seeds germinated fine and went into soil and sprouted without a glitch. The Northern Lights did NOTHING ! Zero.....         I am trying to get them to fix this, but not too sure they will comply.  Attitude passes the buck too. NOT a happy camper !  If Nirvana will not stand behind their product and make this right. NEVER, buy Nirvana seeds !!!!!!!  Or support Attitude seeds........


 
I'm currently growing Nirvana Northern Lights and AK-48 feminized seeds.  Out of 5 feminized seeds from each strain, I have only 2 Northern Lights plants, and 1 (weak) AK-48 plant, going into the 6th week of flowering.

I'm so sick of toiling with inferrior Nirvana seeds.

In contrast, I just last week germinated 6 feminized Attitude AK-47 seeds (from Serious Seeds), and all 6 bursted upward from rockwool cubes with a vengence...I actually enter my grow room every day with caution in fear that they will jump me...that's how aggressive they are...although I certainly have no qualities to inspire anything to jump me...

Nirvana is fine for bargain seeds...but if you can afford Attitude seeds, I highly recommend you go with them over Nirvana...personally, I'll never buy Nirvana again...Attitude for me...


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 21, 2012)

This thread be very similar to another thread somethin must be wrong with the water or maybe the starts and the moon out of alignment I dont know hopin yual get well gain.

BWD


----------



## mountain man (May 22, 2012)

Water fine. All other seeds take off like gang busters.
 Now, its YOUR turn to take off BWD. See ya !  You are one odd duck, that's for sure.....


----------



## drfting07 (May 22, 2012)

BackWoodsDrifter said:
			
		

> This thread be very similar to another thread somethin must be wrong with the water or maybe the starts and the moon out of alignment *I dont know hopin yual get well gain*.
> 
> BWD



Mountain Man, BWD is trying to be helpful. Your just being plain rude and hurtful. Please stop or i will ask a MOD to take care of this.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

Backwooddrifter said:
			
		

> This thread be very similar to another thread somethin must be wrong with the water or maybe the starts and the moon out of alignment I dont know hopin yual get well gain.





			
				drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hes trying to be helpful. Your just being plain rude and hurtful. Please stop or i will ask a MOD to take care of this.


 

:confused2: BWD said this thread was similar to another thread complaining about a seed co and made a joke about it* "*somethin must be wrong with the water or maybe the starts and the moon out of alignment" then hope "yual get well gain" How can you say that was "Rude and Hurtful"?


----------



## puasurfs (May 22, 2012)

Interesting thread and info. even tho (as per usual) we are divided... excellent!

I have never bought from either of them but I am always curious about how others fare with their seed acquisitions so this is very helpful.

Personally, I have been interested in the strains from BC and have had excellent and expeditious service from them (also because the order was handled so well I just stayed there comfortably, however, their selection is limited I admit). I get (5-10) FREE ones if I send a MO and they always arrive in like 5 days from my order completion.  jm2cw


----------



## drfting07 (May 22, 2012)

Ozzy, i was referring to Mountain Man as being rude and hurtful, not BWD. I was agreeing with what BWD said,  and quoted it to show MM.


----------



## ozzydiodude (May 22, 2012)

Sorry Ozzy posting while :stoned:


----------



## superdaddy6 (May 22, 2012)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I am asking _where_ to find quality seeds in the US?
> 
> And Nirvana is sending you new seeds not knowing whose folly it is.  I am glad that you are getting more seeds.


thanks you Goddess thats what i would like too know as well.i,am all for keeping the money here,but i like what i like,so if he ever tells you were they are in usa let me know


----------



## drfting07 (May 22, 2012)

we may never know...


----------



## 7greeneyes (May 22, 2012)

Some american seed companies: Well Elite genetics...er...wait....or Arum Direct, wait no... America's Choice ...no..wait...how about ganjafarmer...er wait no...how about ....

Sorry pretty sure there's no legit non-DEA entrapping seed vendors...lol..

p.s.* Don't buy American when you're buying cannabis seed*...:rofl:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (May 22, 2012)

mountain man said:
			
		

> Water fine. All other seeds take off like gang busters.
> Now, its YOUR turn to take off BWD. See ya ! You are one odd duck, that's for sure.....


 
I be gettin the point real quick pilgrem. Be gettin yur red rep too and the askin for me to stay out yur threads. Trust me friend if someone be askin me to step up and back from ones fire I do so. As I do yurs. I am sorry fur upsettin ya and aim to not do it again, so I leave yur fire and apolgize partner. I will not set side yur fires agin. But only to yur name they be put. Safe trails walkin friend. Sorry to all the others be gettin involved didnt aim to upset ya either. 

BWD


----------



## drfting07 (May 22, 2012)

no apology needed BWD


----------



## BlacSheepSaint (Jun 21, 2013)

I see this is an old trend but nothing new. Around that same time I got some northern from nirvana via the tude. I will say this... I've grown bagseeds that had more punch. I popped all ten and only 5 popped. Out of that 5 two grew out and one was a female. WORST FEMALE EVER!  It didnt have no trics and grew very unstable. I didn't complain I just chucked it up to the game lol. You get what you pay for but I keep seeing others dissatisfied with nirvana. I will never waste my money on that company again.


----------

